# Rabbits with Fleas



## Putman Lake Campground

Hunters Edge said:


> Now filet along backbone to get loins. Now you have guts rib cage, head and front leggs discard. When you get inside filet meat off back leggs, now you have left boneless rabbit that can be cooked many ways.
> 
> Also because of the fleas, be careful when dogs retrieve them because fleas injested turn into tape worms thats why many rabbits have tape worm and why many do not see their birthday.



I guess I don't get out enough lately. I have never heard of fileting a rabbit! 

between the round and tape worms that's common in most all wild game, but as I mentioned in my last post, i had no idea that they were carried in fleas. but it sure makes sense to me.


----------



## slwayne

I always gut them immediately, pack the cavity with snow and then put them in a gallon size zip-loc before they go in my game vest. Can't stand fleas, give me the creeps!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

Used to hunt rabbits alot,and only once did i run into fleas.hunting a pine tree field,warm out snow melting shot a rabbit picked it up within minutes my arm was covered in fleas.let them sit outside overnight,and they were gone when i cleaned them.


----------

